# Woke to tears this morning......



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Days like this are so hard. I'm sure that Phoenix is watching over you and your boys - especially today. Sending you lots of hugs!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending you much strength today. I have to believe that we will see them again one day.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Aww, Laurie - I agree with Steph. There is no doubt in my mind that Phoenix is watching over you all - always. 
It's so hard to lose a cherished pet and family member. While we learn to smile through the tears, there are still days that the tears overwhelm us and the emotions are so raw.

I will be thinking of you today. Hold all your boys extra tight today, but even more so Reno. You both shared so much of Phoenix together. 

Hugs to you xo

Kim


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Hugs to you today on this sad day. I'm sure your boy is looking over you and your family with a wagging tail.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Hugs.... I am so sorry. I know how you feel. Pheonix is sitting watching over you. He is licking away your tears. 

Hugs and kisses to you on this sad sad day.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Anniversaries are so hard. Thinking of you and Phoenix today.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry you woke to tears this morning, the loss of our beloved goldens is so profound because they have our entire hearts and bring us so much joy. A beautiful poem and tribute to your sweet boy Phoenix. 

Hugs to you as you go through this day.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Such a beautiful poem. I still have those days. So many of us can sympathize with what you're going through. Sending you hugs! Stay strong!! And its so true, our babies wouldn't want us to be sad


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Sending hugs and good thoughts to you today. It's so hard to lose them and we certainly never stop missing them no matter how long it has been.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope the day becomes easier as you remember Phoenix and all love and joy he brought to your world.

It's been 4 years since my Sam passed and I've found myself calling Ike 'Sam' lately. Not sure why, but saying his name makes me smile and Ike doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I miss Phoenix too. Really I do.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Awwww, so sorry. Your Phoenix was a very handsome boy. I hope your day gets a little easier. The poem is wonderful.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

8 years old is very young indeed! I know that these anniversaries and milestones can be so difficult, I'm so sorry. Hugs to you to see you through.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Anniversaries are so very hard, I hope that your memories of Phoenix will help you through.

Run free Phoenix, and sleep softly


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a beautiful soul, taken much too soon. HUGs on this sad anniversary.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

What a beautiful boy and what a lovely poetic tribute. A Phoenix lives forever, always rising again from the ashes of the fire that consumed it. Your Phoenix rises in your heart and memories and watches over you in spirit. 

Sending hugs and prayers for happy memories to help you through the day,
Lucy


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

My thoughts are with you. He was such a beautiful boy.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

The pain of losing them eases, but never goes away.
Phoenix was a beautiful boy. Big hugs to you on this sad day.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Laurie*

I am so VERY SORRY about Phoenix-what a beautiful boy!
I know how your heart aches.
Hope it will comfort you that Phoenix is playing with my two dogs at the Bridge, Snobear and Smooch.

I love the poem you posted!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Keep Playing Hard Precious Boy ~ Godslove Always


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

The anniversaries are so hard. I am so sorry. Hugs


----------

